# Solved: When spybot search and destroy is run, these "spyware,antivirus,malware" name



## Suprsiz3_ls1 (Nov 14, 2009)

When I run spybot search and destroy, these "spyware,antivirus,malware" names appear and im very concerned. Does this mean anything. Here are different names that apper when im running a scan.

ad destination
ad-protect
coolwwwsearch
doctor adware
error safe
vitumode
spysheriff
pornbho.ru


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

It should have given you the opportunity to remove them,were they displayed in red and did you tick to remove them?

To be honest Spybot is not so widely reccomended any more as its getting a bit dated,a much better application is this one here http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10896905.html update it before running a scan if you decide to use it ...it is widely used by members of this site and also reccomended by all the spyware helpers here ..........


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sure you're referring to the lines that run across the bottom when doing a scan. These are things Spybot is searching for from its database, not what is being detected. If they were being detected that would be indicated at the end of the scan.


----------



## Suprsiz3_ls1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Cookiegal said:


> I'm sure you're referring to the lines that run across the bottom when doing a scan. These are things Spybot is searching for from its database, not what is being detected. If they were being detected that would be indicated at the end of the scan.


OK thanks. i thought that they were files on my computer that spybot was filtering through. thanks for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Suprsiz3_ls1 said:


> OK thanks. i thought that they were files on my computer that spybot was filtering through. thanks for your help.


You're quite welcome.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Suprsiz3_ls1

I know Karen has answered you-

SpyBot Search and Destroy "looks for" several hundred thousand variants of malware.... you have some more typing to do, by the looks of this list

(If you start tonite I'm sure you can finish by New Year's...... )



Suprsiz3_ls1 said:


> When I run spybot search and destroy, these "spyware,antivirus,malware" names appear and im very concerned. Does this mean anything. Here are different names that apper when im running a scan.
> 
> ad destination
> ad-protect
> ...


 Kidding, of course.....have a good day.


----------

